# عالم من فلسطين وضع اسم جنين علي سطح القمر



## ادور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

عالم من فلسطين وضع اسم جنين علي سطح القمر

توفي في مدينة هبوستون في الولايات المتحدة 0 عالم الفضاء الفلسطيني الدكتور عصام سعيد النمر اب مدينة جنين عن ناهز 79 عاما 
وكان د.عصام الذي عمل في وكالة الفضاء الامريكية < ناسا> . ضمن القلة القليلة من العلماء الذين يعملون الاشارة النهائية لاطلاق المركبات الفضاء . حيث شارك في اطلق مركبات ابوللو ومن ضمنها ابوللو 11 التي كانت اول مركبة فضائية تهبط علي سطح القمر في عام 1969 .

واكمل تعليمه العالي في جامعة نيويورك حيث حصل علي شهادة الدكتوراه في حساب الكميات والتحق بشركة روكيت دين وهي اكبر شركة صانعة لمحركات الصواريخ في كاليفورنيا حيث كان يقوم بفحص والاطلاق الصواريخ الكبيرة قبل ان ينتقل الي مركز الفضاء ناسا في هيوستن في ولاية تكساس حيث تولي قيادة مجموعة الاختبار للمركبة القمرية لونا حصل خلال عمله علي عدة اوسمة تفوق وشهادات ورسائل وتقارير ....​*


----------

